# Cheesecake bars



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I need a recipe for "THICK" cheesecake bars.
any kind of crust will do.
For about 40 people.
Please let me know what kind of pan to use..
danielle


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Here is a recipe for cheesecake brownies, Im not sure if this is what you are looking for ?
6 1/2 sheet pans - Buttered & Floured
325 degrees
Chocolate Bottom
18 C sugar Beat butter & sugar, add vanilla and 
2 # butter eggs..blend well. Sift dry & add,then 
8 oz vanilla add chocolate. Blend well..If you want 
48 eggs to garnish the top of the brownie
12 C flour reserve about 2 to 3 qts of choc mix.
1/4 C Baking powder Add the rest to 6 1/2 sheet pans
2 T salt 
6 # chocolate / melted

Cheesecake top
6 # cream cheese Beat Cream cheese, butter & sugar
1 1/2 # butter till light & fluffy add vanilla and eggs
2 oz vanilla Blend well
6 C sugar
24 eggs Spread cream cheese mix over choc mix. If you want to garnish the brownie. Thin out the reserved choc mix with some water and make a desighn like a napolian. Bake until a light golden brown on top and slightly puffed.

pat


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

sorry about the screwed up looking post..it looked different when i typed it

pat


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Danielle I just wanted to tell you that you can make any cheesecake recipe in any shape pan and thickness you want. It's a very adaptable item. You can bake whole sheet pans or mini's with the same batter.
Take any pan size you want, line it with foil and spray it. Line with cookie crumbs (if you like) and pre-bake that, then cool. Mix up your favorite recipe and make it as deep or as shallow as you want. Cheesecake has no real rise to it so it will be the same height as your raw batter. Bake in a 275 oven until set. Cool, invert to remove and slice.

A really solid book on cheesecakes is "Cheesecake Extraordinare" by Mary Crownover (it was like 15.00). I've made at least a half dozen recipes from her, they all turned out perfect.

Sorry I would have posted a recipe but I really don't know what flavor your looking for or how big of servings you want. 40 dessert or for a mini tray?


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

thank you..
I will try her recipes..
They are for a mini tray..and they are 2 different flavors
Danielle


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Ddanielle, This isn't exactly what you were looking for, but I love it because it's so versatile.

BAR COOKIE VARIATIONS
all recipes make about 24 bars

BASE: 
3/4 cup unsalted butter 
2 cups flour 
½ tsp. salt 
½ cup lt. brown sugar

Preheat oven to 350. Process all in food processor til mixture begins to form small lumps; sprinkle mixture into a 13 x 9 pan and use a metal spatula to press evenly onto bottom. Bake about 20 minutes,til golden. 

LEMON BARS: 
4 large eggs
1 ½ cups sugar
1/3 cup flour
3/4 cup fresh lemon juice
3T confectioners sugar 
1T lemon zest

Whisk eggs and sugar; stir in lemon juice and zest and flour. Pour over hot shortbread; reduce oven to 300 and bake til set, about 30 minutes. Cool completely in pan and sprinkle with powdered sugar. 

BROWNIE BARS:
8 oz. semisweet chocolate
1 cup butter 
1 ½ cups sugar
4 large eggs
3/4 cup flour 
¼ tsp. salt

Melt chocolate and butter over low heat til smooth. Remove from heat and stir in sugar. Add eggs, and beat with a fork til incorporated; stir in flour and salt. Pour over hot shortbread and spread evenly. Bake about 35 minutes. Cool in pan.

PECAN PIE BARS:
2 cups pecans 
½ cup butter
1/3 cup honey
2 T heavy cream 
1 cup packed light brown sugar

Coarsely chop pecans. Melt butter and stir in brown sugar, honey and cream; simmer mixture 1 mnute and stir in pecans. Pour over hot shortbread and bake til bubbly, about 20 mnutes. Cool in pan.

BLUEBERRY CHEESECAKE BARS:
16 oz. soft cream cheese
2 large eggs
3/4 cup sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
3/4 cup blueberry preserves

Whisk cream cheese til smooth;whisk in eggs and sugar and vanilla; evenly spread preserves over hot shortbread and pour cream cheese mixture on top; bake til slightly puffed, about 30minutes. Cool in pan.

CHOCOLATE MACAROON BARS: 
4 large egg whites 
1 cup sugar 
1tsp. vanilla 
½ cup flour 
1 ½ cups choc. chips 
7 oz. bag coconut flaked

whisk together egg whites, sugar, and vanilla; stir in flour and coconut; sprinkle choc. chips over hot shortbread; let chips melt, and spread evenly; drop small spoonfuls of coconut mixture onto chocolate and with a fork spread evenly. Bake til top is golden, about 30 minutes. Cool in pan.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Marmalady..
You came thru once again..
Iam telling you.. We must hook up girl..

Danielle


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks, Danielle, glad you could use 'em. I have used these so many times I can do 'em in my sleep!!!


----------

